
The Rise of the Wind Ships - mcube
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/wind-ships-marine-propulsion
======
smoyer
A quote from the article says "Whilst no-one’s quite proposing a return to the
great age of sail" bit it's not really true. No one is planning to build a
square-rigged panamax container ship, but there are several groups that are in
fact building modern sailing vessels specifically designed for short-haul
cargo traffic. One example that I love is
[https://www.sailcargo.org/](https://www.sailcargo.org/), a group that is
currently building a very large wooden ship named Ceiba. In this case, the
building material is carbon neutral as well as it's eventual operation.

